# 50% Sensing and 50% Intuitive?



## champion (Mar 7, 2012)

For a long time I have been struggling with whether or not I am an S or an N. N's tend to be seen as head in the clouds type people, while S's are more down to earth. I don't think I'm a dreamer, I tend to be realistic, but I dont fit in the artisan category. If I'm a dreamer I must be a pretty pessimistic one. 
Any one else struggle with these 2 letters?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

champion said:


> For a long time I have been struggling with whether or not I am an S or an N. N's tend to be seen as head in the clouds type people, while S's are more down to earth. I don't think I'm a dreamer, I tend to be realistic, but I dont fit in the artisan category. If I'm a dreamer I must be a pretty pessimistic one.
> Any one else struggle with these 2 letters?


It sounds as if you're basing your opinions of sensing and intuiting on stereotypes. Your type says you're an ENFP which implies to me that you're asking the difference between Ne and Se. They are very similar in a lot of ways, but there are some very distinct differences. I'll PM you


----------



## champion (Mar 7, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> It sounds as if you're basing your opinions of sensing and intuiting on stereotypes. Your type says you're an ENFP which implies to me that you're asking the difference between Ne and Se. They are very similar in a lot of ways, but there are some very distinct differences. I'll PM you


thanks for your help, It wouldnt let me reply to your PM because I'm new, but I was wondering if you could give me an example of something the Se and Ne would take in. I guess what kind of experience or information. I feel like I do both, depending on how interested I am in the subject? I dont know...


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

champion said:


> thanks for your help, It wouldnt let me reply to your PM because I'm new, but I was wondering if you could give me an example of something the Se and Ne would take in. I guess what kind of experience or information. I feel like I do both, depending on how interested I am in the subject? I dont know...


I'm a little hesitant to do this, but I'll give it my best shot. Give me a few minutes to type everything out


----------



## champion (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, if you dont want to I understand, it's up to you.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

champion said:


> Ok, if you dont want to I understand, it's up to you.


I'll explain my hesitation. 

I could write out examples of how both Ne and Se process information knowing that I have a very good grasp of the subject. Some others who have a good grasp on the subject might say it's good because they know exactly what I'm getting at. The reader who's not as educated on the subject though, could easily derive stereotypes and false ideation from the examples, much like the ones you're asking for... I've seen it a thousand times. I have to be very careful about the examples I give. As I was trying to write out an example of an Ne process, I found that I was also throwing in some tids bits of Te into the mix ._. The functions work very well together, and it can be difficult to separate them when giving an example of just one mental process. Am I making any sense?


----------



## champion (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes that makes sense, I meant more of a situation, and then I could decide what I personally would do in that situation, not what an Ne and Se would do. 



Ace Face said:


> I'll explain my hesitation.
> 
> I could write out examples of how both Ne and Se process information knowing that I have a very good grasp of the subject. Some others who have a good grasp on the subject might say it's good because they know exactly what I'm getting at. The reader who's not as educated on the subject though, could easily derive stereotypes and false ideation from the examples, much like the ones you're asking for... I've seen it a thousand times. I have to be very careful about the examples I give. As I was trying to write out an example of an Ne process, I found that I was also throwing in some tids bits of Te into the mix ._. The functions work very well together, and it can be difficult to separate them when giving an example of just one mental process. Am I making any sense?


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

i think i may be split 50-50 as well. i tend to get infp more often than isfp, but when i read the isfp description i feel a little more like that. i understand the differences, i just can't ever decide which is truer for me. i can easily think of situations where i was fantasizing about the future AND situations where i was constantly reflecting on the past. i can be just as detail oriented as i can be big-picture oriented. to me, the details are what make up the big picture. i've usually tend to rely on past experience and conventional methods of doing stuff, but sometimes i also want to try something different to see if it works better, mostly out of curiosity and desire to improve things. i just can't answer the questions one-sidedly >.<
it doesn't bother me though, i just like to think of it as being flexible =)


----------



## Murnando (Dec 10, 2011)

You cannot be 50% of a type. The tests you find on the internet are misleading because they give you percentage scores, but forget all of that, that's not how MBTI works. It's also worth kicking another online test induced misconception, ie the idea that somebody can be an intuitive, or that somebody can be a sensor. They can't. "Sensor" is not a cognitive function, there's introverted sensing, and extroverted sensing, and they are totally different functions, that work in totally different ways, and the same goes for extroverted and introverted intuition. Being a sensor can mean one of two things, and thinking that it only means one is what's going to cause problems. People tend not to realize this, and it's because they are mislead by (drum roll...) terrible internet tests, that make it seem as if intuition is only one thing that is measurable against sensing on one scale as one function. It really isn't.

If you can't decide between ESFP and ENFP the real question is not whether you are a sensor or an intuitive, but rather whether you are an extroverted sensor, or an extroverted intuitive. 



> *Extraverted Sensing*
> 
> The Extraverted Sensor is acutely aware of the immediate physical environment and how it fits into the larger context. This type enjoys strong sensory stimuli and lives very much in the present.
> 
> ...


Quotations taken from this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/9813-mbti-functions-explained.html


----------

